
If you’re so smart, why aren’t you rich? Turns out it’s just chance - baq
https://www.technologyreview.com/2018/03/01/144958/if-youre-so-smart-why-arent-you-rich-turns-out-its-just-chance/
======
dang
Submitting follow-ups is not a good HN practice. It's better to link to the
new article from the original thread (in this case,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23395689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23395689)).
See
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20follow-
up&sort=byDate&type=comment) for past explanations.

In addition, though, this article is a straight-ahead dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21312966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21312966)
from 8 months ago. That's something you could have found by using HN Search:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=technologyreview%20smart%20rich&sort=byDate&type=story).
(This is how I found it.)

------
karmakaze
It's luck and two other things.

> explore different kinds of funding models to see which produce the best
> returns

1\. Having funds (e.g. family wealth) makes it possible to capitalize on any
chance opportunities

2\. At the extremes, taking risks will play a factor: fortune favours the
bold. You may win or lose bigger--you'll less likely land in the middle.

